# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Jeuk in je anus

## djara

mijn moeder heeft al twee jaar jeuk in haar anus ze word er helemaal gek van als ze zit en loopt maar als ze gaat liggen is de jeuk weg er zijn al tal van onderzoeken gedaan en menig zalfje gehad er zijn drie keer ambeien weg geschoten zou graag een oplossing voor haar vinden zodat ze hier vanaf komt

----------

